
IEEE Spectrum: Quantum Chip Helps Crack Code - Jakob
http://spectrum.ieee.org/computing/hardware/chip-does-part-of-codecracking-quantum-algorithm
======
RiderOfGiraffes
See also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=806050>

